# P.Regalis communal set-up decision



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

I know there have been a few threads regarding communities lately so I hope I don't p:censor:s anyone off by posting this. I have read up about it all but just need some help. 

I just need to make a decision as to whether I am going to house my 2 new pokies together or not. They are from the same sac and have been split up for about 2 weeks, possible 1 female and 1 male due to growth rate but that is only a guess. I would say they have roughly a 3 inch leg span and have both recently molted.

Is it too late to introduce them now? I am happy to keep them separate but would quite like to have them live together. I have fed them both so if I were to introduce them hopefully they wouldn't munch one another due to hunger.

Any views would be helpful :2thumb:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

ermm im pretty sure regalis arn't the best pokies to keep together so id perhaps not just incase.


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

I perhaps wouldn't risk it under those circumstances myself, but I have definitely heard some good reports about the regalis being a good communal Tarantula. Not sure whether a communal set up would work with just a M/F pair at the best of times though - I'd always go for a slightly larger setup when trying this, but that's just my thoughts. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do! : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm i am unsure, they can be kept communally but i am not sure what size tank etc would be best. The split may not be a problen=m as i have had my Yamia split since Oct so i could observe them growing and now they are all in together with no problems so far


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Regalis are quite a good communal species, but not always. Whenever anyone attempts a communal there's always the risk of cannabalism or death. There have been recorded instances where spiders from different sacs were introduced at a young age without an issue. So I doubt that as short a time as 2 weeks would prove problematice to be honest.

Communals are interesting, but if you're new to Poecilotheria, tank maintenence could prove more difficult. Really, the descision should come down to how much you'd be willing to risk either spider. If not at all, then there's your answer.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I will have a further think about it. Neither seem to be particularly aggressive to so far as I have observed but I don't know how much this will change if they are together. I was wondering if there is less chance of them fighting as there are only two of them, or more, or if this bears no relevance at all. I guess these are questions I can only answer by experimenting myself.

I was thinking though that as there are only two of them that they may not get quite so annoyed than if there were 3 or 4 others all getting in each others way. I know you can't relate human emotion to inverts but it still crossed my mind nevertheless.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I will have a further think about it. Neither seem to be particularly aggressive to so far as I have observed but I don't know how much this will change if they are together. I was wondering if there is less chance of them fighting as there are only two of them, or more, or if this bears no relevance at all. I guess these are questions I can only answer by experimenting myself.
> 
> I was thinking though that as there are only two of them that they may not get quite so annoyed than if there were 3 or 4 others all getting in each others way. I know you can't relate human emotion to inverts but it still crossed my mind nevertheless.


I think the idea is to provide enough space for both, but no so much that they get territorial ??


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

well this is what they're in now and the sweet jar I set up for them (looks a bit of a mishmash I know but it's functional :lol2










although thinking about what you said about the size it might be better to use one of the jars they're already in but clean everything so that both can make a fresh start in it?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

From what ive been told and read about setting up communities the idea is to use a small container for them to encourage them to interact with each other and not to create territories, you also have to remove any males when they mature so they dont impregnate the females. I would guess the smaller of those two jars would be the one to use. I have 5 small, 2 to 3cm P.formosa's in a jar that is 5in high with a 3in diameter. You also have to give them plenty of food.

I set mine up on tuesday and so far so good, is very cool watching them ineteract. I dunno how long to give them to settle down before i feed them though lol


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah ok, thanks 
If it was me I would feed em fairly soon but thats just coz I'd worry about them getting hungry and eating each other :lol2: I've given mine a couple of crix each ready for if I do put them in together. Gonna wait a bit and see if anyone else has any more input before I decide.
Thanks to everyone who has posted so far! :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hi, i have 3 communal p.regalis, one developed a wierd red mark on the abdomen so i seporated them for a week, i thought it was fine so i re introduced them the one with the red mark molted and the mark dissapeared and they live fine together now, so i belive two weeks would be fine but its all up to you i guess


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

At 3" your regalis should be quite used to communal living however the separation may have some bearing on whether they're happy to be reunited. I found I lost one P. striata when I separated a group of 8 for 4 weeks but that may have been down to a weak member rather than cannabilism as there was no further consequence.
Considering you have only 2 and they are already a reasonable size you need to consider your future options. The benefits of communal living are often fewer losses at sling stage but you're past that. If there's a big size difference its likely you have male and female but this can occur for other reasons.

You'll not be able to mate these as the male will mature before the female so once the male matures you'll need to remove him. If you're not confident with doing that to a 6" pokie then I'd suggest you keep them separate. P. regalis are good community pokies however once maturity arrives different issue enter the equasion and it often becomes a case that mature males need to be removed and mature females start to separate. It can be quite frustrating to raise a community only for the to fight once they mature.

I've attached one of my pix from a 20 x regalis community (in a jar similar size to yours) showing the size difference over pokies approaching a year old. Ive found similar size differences in other communities. You may wish to refer to Dan's pokie sticky for info on sexing yours.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! Pete those are doing well, I am guessing that is the big community you have.
Dan


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> At 3" your regalis should be quite used to communal living however the separation may have some bearing on whether they're happy to be reunited. I found I lost one P. striata when I separated a group of 8 for 4 weeks but that may have been down to a weak member rather than cannabilism as there was no further consequence.
> Considering you have only 2 and they are already a reasonable size you need to consider your future options. The benefits of communal living are often fewer losses at sling stage but you're past that. If there's a big size difference its likely you have male and female but this can occur for other reasons.
> 
> You'll not be able to mate these as the male will mature before the female so once the male matures you'll need to remove him. If you're not confident with doing that to a 6" pokie then I'd suggest you keep them separate. P. regalis are good community pokies however once maturity arrives different issue enter the equasion and it often becomes a case that mature males need to be removed and mature females start to separate. It can be quite frustrating to raise a community only for the to fight once they mature.
> ...


Those pictures are beautiful


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Poxicator, I was hoping you might come along... you have some lovely ones there!!! 

I have looked at them both against Dan's images in order to try and sex them ventrally and I would say from that they are both males. I think I'm therefore going to have a go at putting them in together. When I've got a bit more time I will remove one, clean the enclosure and then put them both in. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted and I'll get some pics up when it's done (hopefully using my posh camera that arrived today) :2thumb:


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

I am thinking of a communal set up with young slings Im pleased to read that you can keep Regalis,but also there could be problems managing them when they are older making me think a bit


----------

